# Temporizador con retardo a la desconeccion



## zxeth (Sep 2, 2011)

Buenas noches, tenigo una pregunta que me esta matando. Trate de buscar pero no encontre un diagrama de tiempo bien echo de este timer.

El tema es que yo quiero que el timer se active con un pulso y este quede prendido por 5 segundos. Los nuevos timers tienen esta opcion?, ya que siempre trabaje con unos timers viejos que en cuanto sacabas el pulso este se reiniciaba ya que la alimentacion era el mismo pulso (no hay otra manera de prenderlo). La idea es no utilizar reles, solamente el timer. Existe este dispositivo?, nunca utilice timers nuevos para tableros, siempre use plc's que si tienen esta opcion. 

Desde ya muchas gracias

Dejo adjunto el diagrama de tiempo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

Los retardos a la conección y a la desconección son muy anteriores a los PlC's de echo esto se utilzaba cuando ni siquiea el transistor habia sido inventado.

Si queres que lo sea con un pulso independiende de la alimentación lo podes implementar con un 555  lo disparas ajustas el tiempo y listo muchso temporizadores utilzan un 555.

Hace años necesisata exactamente eso, pero ningún tiimmer comercial de precio acsequible lo tenia compre uno finalmente, en su interior habia un 555 lo modifique para que trabajara asi, pasaba un movil accionaba un siwich conectaba una electrovalvula un sistema neumático habria una puerta y tras  transcurrir el tiempo establecisdo se cerraba

El 555 pones la pata 2 a masa y se dispara, el resto no deberia ser problema y a la salida usa lo que quieras un transitor un relay etc etc


----------



## zxeth (Sep 3, 2011)

gracias pandacba pero ya se como se hace con un 555. mi duda es solo si los nuevos timmers (alimentacion independiente y programables) Aca encontre uno de delta que prece bueno. 

http://www.varitel.com/html/varitel_-_contador_timer_tacom.html


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2011)

Esa función la haces tranquilamente con los temporizadores clásicos.

Todo temporizador decente tiene un juego de contactos NC/NA instantaneo y otro temporizado. Usando el NA instantaneo de enclavamiento en serie con el NC temporizado ya tenes esa funcion.
Por lo general, en la caja del temporizador te viene el diagrama de diferentes conexiones.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

Habria que consultar el catalogo de Autonics o de Red lion que tienen una amplia variedad de productos, yo debo tener varios de esos más tarde busco y me fijo
Una consulta ustedes reicben la revista Catálogo Industrial? o la revista de la guia de la industria? la primera es excelente porque te tiene al dia con las novedades y quienes distribuyen o representarn en el pais se pueden suscribir desde internet


----------



## Montero (Sep 3, 2011)

Hola Un Gran Saludo A todos Ustedes , Me Gustaria Saber como hacer un inversor de continua a alterna ..uhm de 24vdc a 220vac, me gustaria que me ayuden porfavor es para comprobar un pirometro que necesito evaluar ojala me puedan ayudar , gracias


----------



## zxeth (Sep 3, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esa función la haces tranquilamente con los temporizadores clásicos.
> 
> Todo temporizador decente tiene un juego de contactos NC/NA instantaneo y otro temporizado. Usando el NA instantaneo de enclavamiento en serie con el NC temporizado ya tenes esa funcion.
> Por lo general, en la caja del temporizador te viene el diagrama de diferentes conexiones.



ha mira vos, ahora voy a ver eso. 



			
				Montero dijo:
			
		

> Hola Un Gran Saludo A todos Ustedes , Me Gustaria Saber como hacer un inversor de continua a alterna ..uhm de 24vdc a 220vac, me gustaria que me ayuden porfavor es para comprobar un pirometro que necesito evaluar ojala me puedan ayudar , gracias



No postees cosas donde no van Para eso tenes el buscador


----------

